# Romans 3:28 Justification by faith in Gospels



## Eoghan (Dec 9, 2009)

in the light of faith being the gift of grace what are we to make of such entreaties as "help my unbelief"
or 

LK 5:20 When Jesus saw their _*faith,*_ he said, "Friend, your sins are forgiven."

LK 17:5 The apostles said to the Lord, "Increase our faith!"

Can we/ should we read back into the gospels what Paul teaches about faith?


----------



## Herald (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm not sure exactly what you're asking. In the first passage
our Lord is acknowledging their faith. In the second passage
the twelve were asking for divine help. Neither of these passages
teach or contradict justification.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 9, 2009)

Eoghan said:


> in the light of faith being the gift of grace what are we to make of such entreaties as "help my unbelief"
> or
> 
> LK 5:20 When Jesus saw their _*faith,*_ he said, "Friend, your sins are forgiven."
> ...



Yes to the extent that we have reason to believe people in the Gospels were exercising saving faith.

Our Apostle's, and e.g. James's, treatment of faith is a deeper theological explanation of what saving faith involves. Scripture is its own best interpreter.

Obviously, though, not all faith is saving. Some is historical faith - i.e. they believe certain facts about the Bible and Christ without trusting in Him for salvation. Some is temporary faith -i.e. it sprouts up quickly and looks genuine but quickly withers away. And not all those who say they have faith or indicate faith in some way have the genuine article, saving faith. There may be some of those in the Gospels, and OT and NT generally.


----------

